# cpvc and pvc to a tankless



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was done by a union pipefitter at a business his wife owns. We used to work at the same shop. I guess he never bothered to get a permit, and the village didn't make him get one. I noticed it when I used the bathroom.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a faux finish. It's suppose to be like that. :yes:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well atleast he used primer, and plenty of it at that. That looks like an electric tankless also, probly bought from homy D or slowes.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

at least he used the orange cpvc cement on the cpvc.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

That's why "fitters" can't be Plumbers.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Pride!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe he was trying to be artistic with his primer..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

He knew we would not like flex lines, so he hard piped it.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Someone should tell him you only need primer on the inside of fittings.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet there was some "dry fitting" going on there....


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like clear glue on that CPVC I'm not seeing orange or gold.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> Looks like clear glue on that CPVC I'm not seeing orange or gold.


You can barely see the orange, but it's there. That was the first thing I looked for.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> You can barely see the orange, but it's there. That was the first thing I looked for.


Since primer is cheaper he thought he would pile it on.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I can forgive the CPVC, I can even forgive the purple primer on the CPVC...:blink:

but I can't forgive the PVC....:no:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

wait till that pvc fip splits on the cold line.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe the Wife's favorate color is Purple so he tried to paint the pipes that color for Brownie points with the Wifey?:laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Hacks make me so sick......I can look at that and tell he is a pos lazy arse


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Hacks make me so sick......I can look at that and tell he is a pos lazy arse



sad thing is it will work for a very long time like that usually. Unless of course the fip splits or the something like that. 

But, it will probably work long enough for the homeowner to think they got the best deal ever.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Who the hell primers CPVC?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Who the hell primers CPVC?



I do. I do everything I can to make sure that crap stays toghether.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I do. I do everything I can to make sure that crap stays toghether.


 But is it needed?

I dunno, my understanding with CPVC is that external delamination of the piping is a huge part of the 'blowing apart' issue. Wouldn't unnecessarily primering it hasten external delamination?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> But is it needed?
> 
> I dunno, my understanding with CPVC is that external delamination of the piping is a huge part of the 'blowing apart' issue. Wouldn't unnecessarily primering it hasten external delamination?


good question, I will need to research this. I always "assumed" it was in the code to primer then glue.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Flogaurd glue is what we use when working with cpvc, make sure the pipe is free of dirt and such contaminants before applying the glue and u won't have any problems.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Who the hell primers CPVC?


I do if it's dirty or old or wet and I usually use clear.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> But is it needed?
> 
> I dunno, my understanding with CPVC is that *external delamination of the piping is a huge part of the 'blowing apart' issue*. Wouldn't unnecessarily primering it hasten external delamination?


Huh? :huh:...................:icon_confused:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My code states that if the solvent cement for the CPVC is yellow, then a primer is not required. *(FL Plumbing Code 605.16.2)*

I remember using a CPVC cement years ago that was orange, and we still didn't use any primer on CPVC.

As far as I knew, there wasn't any primer needed on CPVC, but maybe I'll learn something new on this thread.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

When I touch cpvc its usually been installed for 20 plus years so I feel better with the primer to prep it. Maybe clean new cpvc is better, but I know the clean new cpvc I have in my van sits for awhile and then it really isn't clean and new anymore.


I just read my North Carolina IPC, section 605.16.2, primer is not required if the cement is yellow in color.

I would feel really weird still not priming it, lol!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Who the hell primers CPVC?


 





I don't, never did. 

When I was an apprentice in the early 1990's, the company I worked for had a job installing all the plumbing in (12) apartment buildings. All the water piping in those buildings was CPVC. The only copper was on the tub valves. The risers were CPVC as well as all the piping directly attached to the W/H's. We didn't use any primer. I was taught that CPVC was a 1-step process; no cleaner.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont know if U. P. C. has changed their code but it used to require it be primered with a listed primer. One step glue was legal only when primered. 
2000 upc code 316.1.1.3 
When I used it 15 years ago we primed it because we were told to.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

We had to replumb a whole house in Houston, had to cut all the pipe out and redo...they make you primer in the city.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

RealCraftsMan said:


> We had to replumb a whole house in Houston, had to cut all the pipe out and redo...they make you primer in the city.


they probebly use upc code . My previous company owner had foreman ask inspector showing him the can and instructions that dont require use of primer. Sometimes inspector waves it. But its plain as day required by code.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Who the hell primers CPVC?


The need for primer is left to the discretion of the "Administrative Authority", as posted on the glue cans. I had a situation where I used Flowgard-Gold tubing & glue together on a basement bathroom. The local plumbing inspector failed the rough because there was no "purple" primer visible at the joints. To prove a point i merely swabbed each already glued joint with primer & the inspector promptly passed it on re-inspection. :thumbsup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I beleive the orange glue requires a purple primer and the gold is optional.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Oatey Flowguard Gold doesn't "require" primer. The orange colored cpvc cement does I believe. I've only ever used the Gold and haven't had any leaks yet.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on flow guard gold doesent require primer. But if you are working under U.P.C. code you must follow code and primer it as the code states. The code takes priority over the manufacture.


----------

